# Can I rip my ps2 iso's?



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

Can I rip my PS2 game iso's from the disk and use them to emulate on my pc? I want to play my old favorites like gran truismo 4 and lots of other games  

And what program would I need to do this...?
Thanks


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 30, 2012)

pretty sure you can just insert the disc in the drive
and play that way aswell


----------



## Drone (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> And what program would I need to do this...?



*Any* cd-dvd software should do. Nero, Alcohol, CloneDvd, ImgBurn etc.

Or just use blindwrite

http://www.soft29.com/gamescopy/burn_copy_ps2_games.html

*And don't forget that illegal copying/distribution and other good ol' blah.*

This is strictly for backup purposes


----------



## francis511 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ps2 emulators are not 100% effective.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Ps2 emulators are not 100% effective.



No they are!!
I am the master at PS2 emulating on PC with PCSX2 but you need to be sure to have a legal bios and game or it will called ******.

i have dumped my PS2 bios and added it to PCSX2 so it is not ******, and also buy original games

Any question about it ask me or go to pcsx2.net and register to their forums.

And nero can easily do that


----------



## naoan (Jul 30, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Ps2 emulators are not 100% effective.



Agree, it's actually 300% more effective.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

naoan said:


> Agree, it's actually 300% more effective.



Yup, that is right


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> No they are!!
> I am the master at PS2 emulating on PC with PCSX2 but you need to be sure to have a legal bios and game or it will called ******.
> 
> i have dumped my PS2 bios and added it to PCSX2 so it is not ******, and also buy original games
> ...



NO there are MANY games the emulators wont play PERIOD you have to know this for a fact cause there is a PS2 game compatible.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2012)

IMGBURN is good to rip.

PCSX2 is good, but can be a hassle as glitches are common.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> NO there are MANY games the emulators wont play PERIOD you have to know this for a fact cause there is a PS2 game compatible.



You are wrong at this friend, okay i will tell you something that PCSX2 can run any game all you need to do is settings for that game{for example- I can play Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 with X3 speed hacks and VU skip + 1:7 fps ratio but if i try to play Avatar: Burning Earth on the same settings i will not able to for that i need X2 or X1.5 speed hacks.
I have more then 50 PS2 games cd} i only get problem in playing Dragon ball z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 *2 players* because my CPU does not supports SSE 4.1 to play it 2 players i will need SSE 4.1 or a strong GPU atleast HD 6770


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> You are wrong at this friend, okay i will tell you something that PCSX2 can run any game all you need to do is settings for that game{for example- I can play Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 with X3 speed hacks and VU skip + 1:7 fps ratio but if i try to play Avatar: Burning Earth on the same settings i will not able to for that i need X2 or X1.5 speed hacks.
> I have more then 50 PS2 games cd} i only get problem in playing Dragon ball z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 *2 players* because my CPU does not supports SSE 4.1 to play it 2 players i will need SSE 4.1 or a strong GPU atleast HD 6770



The developers didn't make a Compatibility list for their health...

http://pcsx2.net/compatibility-list.html


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know about the Compatibility list but i can play every game i have


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> I don't know about the Compatibility list but i can play every game i have



I know two games right off hand that WILL NOT play and that's baldurs gate dark alliance 1 and 2 cause they are two of my favorite games on PS2 and its saddens me that they are unplayable on emulator.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

no i don't have  baldurs gate dark alliance 1 and 2, i think i am pretty luckey that i didn't buyed games that i cannot play 

Well looks like i was wrong, I don't have any games that i cannot play so all the time i thought the PCSX2 is great


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

What do i run..?







And what BIOS do I use..?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> What do i run..?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/Paint.jpg
> And what BIOS do I use..?



You need PCSX2 to run. Also you need a PS2 bios


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

What bios does PS2 have?
Use BIOS dumper to have your PS2 bios


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You need PCSX2 to run. Also you need a PS2 bios



Uhh, which one?


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

USA v2,if this does not work then report here


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> USA v2,if this does not work then report here



^^ This..


----------



## Drone (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Uhh, which one?



it doesn't really matter they all work


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^ This..



What do you mean by "^^ this.."


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

and then run this?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

It is pointing at the post above me which is your post


----------



## Drone (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> and then run this?



just read this it will answer all your questions

http://pcsx2.net/config-guide/official-english-pcsx2-configuration-guide.html


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/wd.jpg



Ok I just pressed random buttons to try get off menu. Game Isn't loading, i selected the drive it was in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Switch to ISO's and that seemed to fix this issue with other people


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Switch to ISO's and that seemed to fix this issue with other people




I get FileNotFound
Path:IsoFileSystem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I get FileNotFound
> Path:IsoFileSystem



Then maybe outta luck


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Then maybe outta luck



I don't see why It won't work :/

This may be something. Now says to select language

Nup. I uninstalled and I give up 

Maybe until the day my PS2 finally stops working I start emulating it.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Go to config and select a different CD Rom, It always worked for me
EDIT: Wait i will go to my W7 pc to tell you in detail


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, First the game you are trying to run what is the format of that game? ELF or ISO
Have you tryed changing your CD ROM plugin?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> Okay, First the game you are trying to run what is the format of that game? ELF or ISO
> Have you tryed changing your CD ROM plugin?



ISO, and yes tried changing the plugin


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

did it worked?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> did it worked?



No sadly 

I just uninstalled.

Thankyou for the help though


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, i want you to download the 0.9.6 version i know it is old but it supports plugins better, i know it will work

Wait a sec i will just uploading pics of the setting to do on the 0.9.6

I dont really use the 0.9.8 version i use 0.9.6 so i can tell you better


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, Open the Config => Confugration => and make it look like it





I will tell the settings for the plugins, but right now i have some work i will be here in 15 min


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2012)

latest build


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Latest build wont worked for him, let him try the old fashion way

EDIT:Well you can also use sse 4.1 or S3.1 if it is supported by your processor for me my CPU only supports SSE2


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you downloaded the PCSX2 0.9.6 yet?
If you dont know the link then here: http://pcsx2.net/download/viewcategory/30-pcsx2-v0-9-6.html

Do not download the binary


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x are you here?
are you sleeping on your chair with TPU opened?
because it will be 1 AM in AUS

EDIT: okay we will solve this after there will be morning in aus, i also have to go for dinner


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> 1nf3rn0x are you here?
> are you sleeping on your chair with TPU opened?
> because it will be 1 AM in AUS
> 
> EDIT: okay we will solve this after there will be morning in aus, i also have to go for dinner



I fell alseep.

This is the correct file..?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It boots, but not into the game. furthest I can get is the PS2 homescreen.


----------



## naoan (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you installed latest dx runtime, and visual c++ 2008/2010 redistributable?


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, goto System => and select boot CD/DVD (fast)


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you fell asleep again?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2012)

have to rip game into .iso format then load the .iso like in that screen.

you are just browsing to the mounted disc dir there.

.iso load faster btw.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

he is offline, which means that he is asleep


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes he has to use a ISO ripper


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 31, 2012)

lol you are doing it wrong, you don't load any file from the image/disc, you load the entire disc just like how you would load an iso file on a virtual optical disc such as daemon tools, So you need to image the whole game disc first.

even today emulation isnt perfect, issues here and there specially when you up the internal rendering resolution (has fixes but still glitches occur)

then you run the game using iso mode (in CDVD option) then boot (fast or full if you want to see the playstation 2 logo)

btw, some related videos i uploaded before (pcsx2 game vids)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 31, 2012)

Fixed. All working now


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 7, 2012)

After many years of tests and SVNs, PCSX2 version 1.0 has been finally released


----------

